# "gulf Brewery" Logos And Survey



## Gulf Brewery (11/5/05)

Hi all

The setup of the brewery grinds on and things are slowly happening. The website is now setup. It needs a bit of refinement yet, but the basics are there. 

Now the interesting bit. There is a survey on the site where you can add your opinion about the logos, the beers and the hotels where you would like to see the beers sold (sorry for those outside of SA, initial sales will be SA based only). Even though you may be interstate, I am still interested in your opinion. 

Cheers
Peter

aka Pedro


----------



## sluggerdog (11/5/05)

DONE!


----------



## ozbrewer (11/5/05)

that is a nice looking site pedrof, well done, best of luck


----------



## deebee (11/5/05)

Well done Pedro. Done the survey. Hope to taste a drop when I am in Adelaide in September.


----------



## Doc (11/5/05)

Done. Looks good.
Question 6 could do with some expansion for AHB members though :lol:

Doc


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/5/05)

Doc said:


> Done. Looks good.
> Question 6 could do with some expansion for AHB members though :lol:
> 
> Doc
> [post="58702"][/post]​



Yes Doc, I did consider that today. Every drop of homebrew is one less drop of beer I sell.  

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## GMK (11/5/05)

just done the survey...

Hope my comments help and well done.....

Cant wait to drop in....


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/05)

Done! 

Where's me beer? :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Gulf Brewery (11/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Done!
> 
> Where's me beer? :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...



It's in the mail with your cheque for filling out the survey :beerbang: 

Just waiting on a few more approvals, some more power and water, then the beer shall flow


----------



## GMK (12/5/05)

what location/site have u got?

the web page does not tell us where u are....


----------



## bouncingcastle (12/5/05)

Survey done! good luck


----------



## jayse (12/5/05)

GMK said:


> what location/site have u got?
> 
> the web page does not tell us where u are....
> [post="58723"][/post]​



as far away down south from the barrossa as he could get! :lol: 



Going to california
Jayse


----------



## Stagger (12/5/05)

Done. Looks good.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (12/5/05)

GMK said:


> what location/site have u got?
> 
> the web page does not tell us where u are....
> [post="58723"][/post]​



100% correct GMK.

The location will be revealed in time, just after the security system is upgraded to prevent unwanted visitors. I may get Chiller to leave his Dober puppies there a few days


----------



## Gough (12/5/05)

Done. 

Looks the goods Pedro. Well done.

Shawn.


----------



## SteveSA (12/5/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> I may get Chiller to leave his Dober puppies there a few days
> [post="58745"][/post]​



Better to go with the security system. I've heard those two corrupt puppies can be bought with some spent grain.


----------



## PostModern (12/5/05)

Very impressive site, Pedro. Looking forward to my next trip to SA (whenever that may be )


----------



## NRB (12/5/05)

I've filled it in too. A very nice site there Pedro.


----------



## quincy (12/5/05)

Survey completed. Good luck Pedro

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/5/05)

I filled it out too.
All then best Pedro, I'll be there to see you in action in June. I'll bring the beers  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## big d (13/5/05)

all filled out and sent pedro.hope to visit when next in adelaide.

cheers
big d


----------



## TidalPete (18/5/05)

Another one done Pedro. The website looks great. Good Luck. :super: :super:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (18/5/05)

Alien boy said:


> filled in thesurvey.Good luck man,
> 
> Adelaide wins again whoo hoo,hope all u interstaters are jealous. :beerbang:
> [post="59530"][/post]​



Yep, get them to come to SA where the best beer and wine are produced.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## sosman (18/5/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Alien boy said:
> 
> 
> > filled in thesurvey.Good luck man,
> ...


Sosman blows beer out his nose


----------



## Trev (18/5/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Alien boy said:
> 
> 
> > filled in thesurvey.Good luck man,
> ...




Trev (NSW advocate) blows adulterated methane out of his a***


----------



## Gulf Brewery (18/5/05)

sosman said:


> Sosman blows beer out his nose
> [post="59542"][/post]​






Trev said:


> Trev (NSW advocate) blows adulterated methane out of his a***
> [post="59549"][/post]​



OK, so between you, you have the ingredient for VB. So what :beerbang: 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## spog (18/5/05)

put my two bobs worth in as well,cant wait to check it out.


----------



## johnno (18/5/05)

How long before you know what logo you will use Gulf Brewery?

cheers
johnno


----------



## Gulf Brewery (18/5/05)

Johnno

The logo should be decided early next week. I have to close the survey off at some stage and start looking at the logos from an age range perspective. 

The logo will need some work before its commercial quality and once that is done the web site will be based around the logo. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## nonicman (18/5/05)

Snowtown

Edit: Love the site Gulf Brewery, the look is spot on.


----------



## Spun (22/5/05)

Go the fish!!!!


----------



## Gulf Brewery (22/5/05)

Go the brewery


----------



## macr (22/5/05)

I went the Lighthouse. As I said in the survey, it creates and austere feel to the brewery, like it has been around for a long time. I also suggest bead blasting the bottles and a matt or semigloss paint job to make it feel like an old time beer. Don't know the practicalities of doing such a thing, but hey it was my opinion and everyone is entitled to it.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (22/5/05)

macr

All views as welcome, as I won't be the one buying the beer  . Anything that helps the consumers differentiate is good.

Cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (22/5/05)

I have a bottle dated 1860. . .full of flaws, airbubbles etc looks groovy!

Also Pedro, you could cork the bottles if you want to go down the road suggested by macr

JM


----------



## chiller (22/5/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> I have a bottle dated 1860. . .full of flaws, airbubbles etc looks groovy!
> 
> Also Pedro, you could cork the bottles if you want to go down the road suggested by macr
> 
> ...




Good suggestion JM 


And with the return of Dr. Who on the ABC at 7.30 on Saturdays I can call in a few imaginary favours and get the TARDIS to drop by and take you back in time to -- lets say an ancient Eygptian brewery -- but that's another story.

Did I mention the TARDIS has a technical fault with wobdangler demodulated excalibated time shift defributor? No?

Well it will be a one way journey.



Steve


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/5/05)

chiller said:


> Did I mention the TARDIS has a technical fault with wobdangler demodulated excalibated time shift defributor? No?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can sort that out with a sonic screwdriver Steve  

And is there any truth to the rumour that JM will be playing the new Davros in the upcoming telemovie?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Gulf Brewery (29/5/05)

Alien boy said:


> How about an update pedro?
> [post="61341"][/post]​



The short reply is Yes, the logo has been chosen.

I may (note I said MAY, not will), post it here tomorrow. I am meeting with my marketing person tomorrow and will try and sort out the timeframes. 


Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Kai (30/5/05)

Oh the suspense! Im not sure if I'll sleep tonight now.


Best of luck with everything, Pedro.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (30/5/05)

Kai said:


> Oh the suspense! Im not sure if I'll sleep tonight now.
> 
> 
> Best of luck with everything, Pedro.
> [post="61354"][/post]​



Considering you posted this at 1:32 AM, did you stay up all night ? :lol:


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

[Drumroll] And the winner is.............[/Drumroll] :huh:


----------



## tdh (31/5/05)

"can't wait for some real beers in our micro challenged town."

Alienboy, ever heard of Grumpy's? Drop in some time,

regards,

tdh


----------



## Gulf Brewery (31/5/05)

macr said:


> [Drumroll] And the winner is.............[/Drumroll] :huh:
> [post="61564"][/post]​




[tada!]It ain't the yacht ! [/tada]


----------



## johnno (31/5/05)

I'm putting my money on the lighthouse.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Borret (31/5/05)

The fish looks the business, but it resembles another i've seen.....





I'm going for the lighthouse too. 

Eagerly awaiting the decission

Borret :blink:


----------



## spog (31/5/05)

how about a lusty,buxom wench atop the lighthouse?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (31/5/05)

spog said:


> how about a lusty,buxom wench atop the lighthouse?
> [post="61599"][/post]​



Just wait for the ads, will ya?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (31/5/05)

Borret said:


> The fish looks the business, but it resembles another i've seen.....
> 
> I'm going for the lighthouse too.
> 
> ...



Hi Borret

Out of interest, who uses that one as a logo?

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Borret (31/5/05)

None other than our friendly monks at ORVAL

Cheers

Borret


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Hi Borret
> 
> Out of interest, who uses that one as a logo?
> 
> ...


This question seems a bit fishy to me ! I was hoping for the lighthouse as well. I guess all the fish voters are being Koi about there vote :blink:.


----------



## johnno (31/5/05)

spog said:


> how about a lusty,buxom wench atop the lighthouse?
> [post="61599"][/post]​


nah spog,
it should be two not one.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Gulf Brewery (31/5/05)

Borret said:


> None other than our friendly monks at ORVAL


Bugger, should have known that, Thanks Borret



macr said:


> This question seems a bit fishy to me ! I was hoping for the lighthouse as well. I guess all the fish voters are being Koi about there vote :blink:.


Maybe, maybe knot  



johnno said:


> spog said:
> 
> 
> > how about a lusty,buxom wench atop the lighthouse?
> ...



OK, keep it clean, some people have already commented on the lighthouse as it being a phallic symbol.

The logo could always be a large fish with a lighthouse in its mouth :lol:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/5/05)

A fishy, fishy, fishy fish.

That's what I reckon anyway.

C&B
TDA


----------



## tdh (31/5/05)

My money's on the fish.

tdh


----------



## TidalPete (31/5/05)

The lighthouse will be the winner.  BTW, it's part of the Caloundra City Coat of Arms up here.


----------



## johnno (26/7/05)

Have you decided yet?
Can it be revealed??

johnno


----------



## Gulf Brewery (26/7/05)

johnno said:


> Have you decided yet?
> Can it be revealed??
> 
> johnno
> [post="68551"][/post]​



Yes, no problem, it can be revealed 

Waiting on the graphic designer for the final version of the logo.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Doc (26/7/05)

Should we add a poll to the thread so everyone can place their bets ?

Doc


----------



## spog (26/7/05)

yep, but i am still going for the lusty,buxom wench,maybe holding a lighthouse.(phallic symbol)


----------



## Borret (9/8/05)

and....


----------



## Gulf Brewery (9/8/05)

Alright folks, the suspense has gone on long enough and it is time to close this thread.

The logo will be based around the fish. 





For those who think that the lighthouse is a better logo, sorry. It is a matter of what appeals to people in a certain age range and the fish logo is more appealing to my target drinkers.

To keep the interest alive, there is now a thread on what to name the beers. 

So, go to this thread and have your say!

Cheers
Pedro


----------

